# What is a frequency transformer



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

What is a frequency transformer hooked directly to a motor. What I believe it does but can be way off, allowes you to raise the HZ on the motor?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> What is a frequency transformer hooked directly to a motor. What I believe it does but can be way off, allowes you to raise the HZ on the motor?


Hey joke,

Never heard of such a thing. Got a reference?

There are frequency converters which are effectively motor/generator sets. Is that what you mean?

Nothing of which I am aware of relating to EVs.

Regards,

major


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Yea:
This is what the factory told me and we discussed raising their Hz on the motor for more RPM's. 
This was there reply:
About this type, it is no problem to do after consulting from our enginner, he said all the parameters can reach to your demands, if you agree to take with the frequency transformer, use it you can adjust all the speeds according to your inquiry.


----------



## bliksem (Aug 3, 2009)

Totally not usable for an EV application. They are very heavy.
Essentially it is a motor turning another motor . The one will have ie. 2 poles the other 8 . That way you can increase the output frequency. Speed control is done by switching between 2 pole to 4 to 8 to 16 . You cannot get variable speed control . Essentially you will have 3 motors in your EV doing the work of 1,
with reduced efficiency of course. 


There are frequency transformers using only 1 motor (still an extra motor ) but you will not have a speed range. Mostly used for converting single phase to 3 phase , see Rotary Converter.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> Yea:
> *This is what the factory told me* and we discussed raising their Hz on the motor for more RPM's.
> This was there reply:
> About this type, it is no problem to do after consulting from our enginner, he said all the parameters can reach to your demands, if you agree to take with the frequency transformer, use it you can adjust all the speeds according to your inquiry.


Oh, you just need to translate from _Engrish _to _English_... A "frequency transformer" is a "VFD".

No one in their right mind would use a motor-generator set to drive another motor at variable speed these days. I mean, not even if it was _given_ to them, and definitely not in an EV.

Why use 3 motors when 1 will do, in other words?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Tesseract said:


> Oh, you just need to translate from _Engrish _to _English_... A "frequency transformer" is a "VFD".


You're probably right. 



> No one in their right mind would use a motor-generator set to drive another motor at variable speed these days. I mean, not even if it was _given_ to them, and definitely not in an EV.


I've done that. And you're probably right again. 

It actually worked quite well. And was quite a while ago.

Frequency transformer  Trick question.

G'day,

major


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

Once again thanks for your help!~


----------

